# Miserable, RIP baby Darwin



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

All of Last night I stayed up until 6 am with my baby Darwin. He was really a baby...barely 8 weeks old. I had him for about 2 weeks, it's amazing how fast you fall in love. I did not even realize it was only 2 weeks until my mom pointed it out. Last night i noticed he was not pooping, or eating. In fact he was just being very lazy, I got so worried but it was already to late to call the vet, to make an appointment. I can't drive.....only 17. I wish I could have done more, but I stayed with him all night holding him...trying to help but I know when rats stop eating they need vet care fast. I could not give that to him fast enough. I feel so useless, I lay him down in his Q-tank about 6 am. And about 7:25 I woke to loud rat noises, crinkle noises and such. I normally ignore it as rats being rats and playing in the morning extra loud (cause they love to wake up the silly sleepy human). But something was off....I got up, and saw Darwin violently spazzing. And the second....I mean the exact instant I lay my hand on him to stroke him, he died. I have been pretty useless all day so far.... and as of now I wanna do nothing but cuddle my other rat Muffin, who is now alone in his cage....
There are a lot of things that make me cry. But only a loved pet dying can really make me this upset. I am gonna hold off the search for a cagemate for Muffin for a few days. I can't get a new rat so fast....feels like replacing.


----------



## tipsytumbles (Sep 28, 2009)

:'(


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

So little, so young, why---and yes we do fall in love so fast.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

He was having very very bad breathing problems, and it was too late at night to do anything. He has been sick for a few days and the vet was not available till tomorrow. He was sick when i got him, my BF rescued him from a feeder tank.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Darwin.



kiko said:


> He was having very very bad breathing problems, and it was too late at night to do anything. He has been sick for a few days and the vet was not available till tomorrow. He was sick when i got him, my BF rescued him from a feeder tank.


He had been sick for the 2 weeks you'd had him? Was he on any treatment? Dependant upon where you got him, they may have covered the cost of treatment. Rats can go downhill very quickly . I'm not sure if there are any near you, but perhaps you could seek out some pet taxi companies, in case another emergency situation occurs at night and you're unable to get to the vets yourself? I know there are quite a few companies over here that transport pets to vets, boarding kennels etc.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I was not aware he was sick at first. I thought he was just a timid baby for the first week, but then it became apparent that was not the case. I saw he was not gaining any weight and tried giving him some avacado to maybe fatten him up a bit. But he was still eating his lab blocks normally, and being active at night. Nothing else seemed out of place except the fact that he was not running to the bars, like my other rat. I thought maybe his eyesight was worse then the usual poor rat eyesight. He was from a crowded petco. I dislike the store in general the lady was very ignorant. She was like "**** these little f***kers are nasty!". I was thinking 'your clawing them up by there tails like a sack I would be scared out of my mind to'. I won't be going back there any time soon. I hope to find a breeder in long island NY or near long island NY, and I'll be taking full quarantine procedures. But like i said in my earlier post, not for a few days. 
My sis offered to drive me to the vets for usual appointments, and I looked up an emergency animal clinic not to far away that I can get to if i ever need to. Live and Learn, Darwin may have not lived long sadly, but all the lives of my rats from now on will be better.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

r i p little one
remember the longer u leve getting him a friend the harder it will be to do intros


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have already contacted a women who has an accidental litter, and I arranged to adopt one of her hairless boys. I'll probably be picking him up Friday. It'll be my first hairless rat.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just in case you weren't aware, hairless rats are more prone to skin and eye issues - so potentially higher vet bills. Not saying that will be a problem for you, but just thought I'd mention it


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I made sure to do a some extra research. It won't be an issue, my vet specializes in exotics. He has been taking care of our Guinea Pigs, hammys and rats since before I was even born apparently ha ha. We see a separate vet for our cats however. But before I do go and get him, does anyone know a lotion/spray for rats?
I imagine you can't just smear some Jergens on them hah.


----------

